# Third butt/pork collar?



## fileip (Aug 20, 2017)

New try

2.5lb pieces, rufus teague rub and added mainly garlic and onion powder, chili, salt and some herbs













20170820_102609.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017






Having some issues with temperature after a while. Hard to maintain steady temp with smoke production. Using coal and hickory chunks mainly.













20170820_112028.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017






Wife and kids gardening while i went for mcdonalds. Upon returning the coal wasnt burning.












20170820_112046.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017


















20170820_125200.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017






Meat looking like this












20170820_130637.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017






To be continued. Hopefully without having to relight it!


----------



## fileip (Aug 20, 2017)

Worked quite well
One fir dinner, the other one is still on to become pulled pork












20170820_172851.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017


















20170820_173635.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017


----------



## fileip (Aug 20, 2017)

Took it off at 199. Crust seems nice, rosemary not burnt so probably no big problem with temp spikes. 













20170820_204357.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 20, 2017






My biggest concern is the problem with having to relight the coal. How do you handle to little burning (pardon my english)?


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 20, 2017)

You need slightly more air if your coals go out.  I keep my exhaust wide open and just a sliver for the inlet air vents.

"Points" for that great smoke!

Mike


----------



## fileip (Aug 22, 2017)

OK! I've been worrying about temp rising too much and kept the exhaust with just a small opening. Will try that next time! Thanks for your advice


----------

